# How long is too Long? (Fish on Ice)



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a heated discussion this weekend with a friend of mine about the length of time you can leave fish on ice prior to cleaning them. He states that Gut Gills and all they are good for 4 full days in a cooler with ice. I stated that a 48hr MAX with gills and guts. But the conversation turned into a "You dont know Jack" convo. So I pulled out my Jack ball and trumped the convo. 

So I bring this question to the 2cool pros. 

How long is too long to keep fish on ice prior to cleaning them?

A CASE OF TEXAS BEST IS RIDING ON THE ANSWER!!:cheers:


----------



## Pete Rose (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't know that I have ever conducted the entire study, but I have kept them on fresh Ice, let the water drain out and re-ice daily, for three days on a few occaisions. 

If you are intending to push the limit, I would gill and gut 'em. Heck, who knows how long some of the fish markets keep them on ice (they are gilled and gutted).


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

If you plan on eating them. I would gut and gill them in 8 hours or less. Strong fishy taste and food poisioning is no fun. If the gills turn white then your at risk.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

I've actually kept mine on ice before for 4 1/2 days and cleaned them, ate them and tasted as good as any I've cleaned right away. They were flounder and reds. Just keep good amounts of ice on them...don't let it become cold water with a few cubes of ice floating in with the fish.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

The secret to "keeping" fish for a long time is to NOT gut them, gutting opens the body cavity making it an alley way for bacteria, turn your fish vertically, belly down, dorsal fin up.... pack plenty of ice, keep the drain open, you can keep fish for two weeks like this, that's how we use to pack snapper and b/liners!


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Leemo said:


> The secret to "keeping" fish for a long time is to NOT gut them, gutting opens the body cavity making it an alley way for bacteria, turn your fish vertically, belly down, dorsal fin up.... pack plenty of ice, keep the drain open, you can keep fish for two weeks like this, that's how we use to pack snapper and b/liners!


Thanks for the answer, you just lost me a case of beer. Well he is not a member, so I will keep your answer with me till he buys the brew. :rotfl:


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I used to work with some gill-netters back in the 60's & 70's and we always gutted & gilled them because the fishhouse would not accept them any other way. Their story was stomach acids in the guts don't stop working just because they are on ice and will eat through the intestines because mucous is no longer be produced to protect them.
Gut & Gill them ASAP!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

When I put on the fishing tournament back in mid Dec. for The Bridge Over Troubled Waters, the fish from both days were donated and Amy Earnest told me the fish were delicious. 
So, that confirms that two days on, ice gills and guts, are still good to eat without any bad taste.
Speaking of which, you guys give a good time of the year to have the second fishing tournament benefiting The Bridge.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

The longest I have ever iced them personally is a little over 24hrs.


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

I usually make sure the fish are submerged in ice-water and I make sure the gills are still pink before cleaning them. I don't gut or gill them(tho I probably should gut them) and they've stayed fresh for at least 36 hrs.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont know how long it will last fo sho.... But I will tell you like I have told others , I do know how long you wont be fresh if the fish aint fresh..........................


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I have kept them on ice a couple of days without gutting or cutting the gills out. The trick is to make sure you drain the water and keep plenty of ice on your fish.


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

to me it seemes like it depends on the fish, redfish and flounder will still tast fine after a few days on ice, but when you don't clean trout right away they have a fishey taste, or go bad


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

A buddy and I fish for four days every year but these are freshwater catfish. We clean our catch every day and make sure they're covered with ice till we get ready to finish them off and freeze them. Anybody that's ever broke open a stomach on a fish naturally knows you want to keep the time down as much as possible with the guts in. Fish are no different than any other animal, when dead all the muscles that kept everything in check no longer work. And all that bile will start moving around to places of less resistance, ever notice how slime is so thick in your ice chest? We only had one problem and that's when we first started these trips, we didn't put ice between the layers of fish bags. But since then no problems, and it might be my immagination but I believe freshwater fish spoil quicker. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've kept whole, ungutted snappers, groupers, jacks, etc on ice for 3 days with no problem. These fish were NOT laying on the ice. They were PACKED IN ICE. It makes a hell of a difference. You put down a layer of fish, then a layer of ice. Don't have fish laying on fish, or they'll get discolored and misshapen.

Commercial fishing for yellowfin tuna, I've had cores packed in ice for a week with no problems.

Commercial fishing for snappers, groupers, etc, I've had gutted fish packed in ice for up to 5 days with no problems.

These fish are NEVER left in a slush of ice water. Plugs are are always out of the boxes.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> And all that bile will start moving around to places of less resistance, ever notice how slime is so thick in your ice chest?


Erm...fish slime is not the same as digestive bile.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

How long you can "keep" depends upon your tolerance for smell and taste. I have heard of people eating rotten fish or it smelled rotten. Seriously, I would think about the offshore commerical fishermen who keep fish frozen for several days before returning to port.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gut and gill...then under ice after no longer than 8 hours...if in the sun, 12 hours if floundering! 

I've endured the sickening smell of cleaning spoiled flesh after 1 1/2 days of combo trips and I promise you...if it smells even minutely bad...it is!

Honor your catch! :smile:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

from my exerience there is no difference whether they are gutted or not. cleaned or not... some fish do need to be bled.

If you keep it covered with ice and it can drain and not sit in the melted ice, i should keep for 2-3 days in the fridge. IMO

but, like to clean them same day. put them in a pan cover with plastic and then cover with ice and drain the water as it collects. always best to eat same day... taste better to me.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

My rule is lots of ice...no ice water....chest in the house....If eyes cloud up out they go to the pussy cat...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

my eyes are getting cloudy


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I saw this on Good Eats and it makes sense. get 2 plastic containers that will hold the fish, cut a bunch of holes in the bottom of 1 and put the fish and ice in. Place the container in the other making sure there is plenty of room for the water to accumulate. Add new ice as needed and they will keep in the fridge for a good 3 days.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> my eyes are getting cloudy


I guess you missed the *cat* part at the end :biggrin:.

By the way, I try not to let fresh fish stay on ice longer than 48 hours without cleaning them.

Last time I put it off until 72 hours, the fishes eyes got cloudy and out they went with **** chaser :rotfl:.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Speckled said:


> I guess you missed the *cat* part at the end :biggrin:.
> 
> By the way, I try not to let fresh fish stay on ice longer than 48 hours without cleaning them.
> 
> Last time I put it off until 72 hours, the fishes eyes got cloudy and out they went with **** chaser :rotfl:.


good policy... i try and eat it same day.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I guess i'm simple minded, but I just want to know why you would ever need or want to keep fish on ice for over 48 hrs


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Snapper - four days, gutted and gilled, sandwiched head-to-tail, dorsal fin up, packed in flaked ice, stacked five layers high, with the drains open. Sell them to the ice-house to pay debt. Thousands of pounds.
That was a long time ago. Seems like yesterday. Fun times, lost my shirt though.
Using standard store bought coolers however, I wouldn't try more than 48 hours and you'd spend more time baby-sitting the ice than it would take to fillet them. Filleted, they will last weeks on ice, months in a freezer. Have fun guys.
Whittiebass, print the posts that'll win you the bet and show them to you friend. When he buys the beer, call me. I can help you drink it. LOL. Insert beer mugs toasting icon here.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Blackgar said:


> I guess i'm simple minded, but I just want to know why you would ever need or want to keep fish on ice for over 48 hrs


Well, because you still had room in the box for more. I guess you could say that we didn't WANT to have them on ice for over 48 hours. We'd have rather capped off quickly and come home.

Brian


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Fish need to be on ice as opposed to ice sludge? What effect does the ice water have on them? Will it make them mushy?


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes it will make any of the weakfish(trout,sandies) mushy, that's why they are called that. It's not good for any of the fish to sit in the icewater, some leave the drain open or put a spacer in the bottom of the box and drain whenever it gets high.
It varies from species to species.


----------



## Doppler (Dec 2, 2016)

I saw this video it looks like Landers tested the idea.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

I can tell you from experience, a lone 3.5lb catfish left in a cooler for 10 days is not edible.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Have done 2-3 days with no issues.

Next time you see a gutted whole fish on ice for sale at whatever store, think about how long do you think it has been out of the water? 
Sure most self-caught fish are on ice much less time than what you see for sale


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

I knew I had seen this topic mentioned here before and I was planning on coming in this morning to search for the thread. Luckily someone already resurrected it for me 

Unluckily, the pump in my aquaponic system failed yesterday and I lost 6 fish. I rigged up a stop gap but I'll have to harvest the rest of them this evening after work. Looks like keeping them iced as I work through them this weekend won't be too big of a deal.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I disagree about using an ice slurry. Fill up your cooler with a whole bunch of ice and just enough clean saltwater to make a slush. As you catch your fish bury them down in it. When you get back to the dock your fish will be very cold, colder than if you just put them on ice. The slush will be so cold it hurts your hands to dig your fish out. Your fish will be clean, very cold, nearly slime free, straight and very firm. When I keep trout and redfish for my family to eat I bleed them and ice them in a saltwater slurry and it improves the quality of the fish vs throwing them in the cooler with ice only. 

Long term I cannot help you with. I clean my catch as soon as we hit the dock and have no reason to keep fish for multiple days. If I were to try that I'd probably follow Leemo's advice seeing as that's how they did it commercially. I would think this method would be best with flake ice vs cubed ice because you want the maximum amount of surface contact. I think if you could pack them in in flake ice you could keep them a pretty long time like Lee is saying. Regular cubed ice, probably not as long.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The secret to "keeping" fish for a long time is to NOT gut them, gutting opens the body cavity making it an alley way for bacteria, turn your fish vertically, belly down, dorsal fin up.


I don't know about what Leemo said, but.... We used to spend 4 or 5 days in the Land Cut and we always gutted and gilled our trout and kept up to what we could be in possession of and it worked just fine. Filleted them when we got back to Bird Island and never a problem.

We never wasted a fish due to spoilage I can say that much.

TH


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

I almost always wait at least a day or two I find they just clean easier, I often go 3-4 days when fishing back home on longer trips we fish everyday and clean them all on the last day and have never had an issue. Then donâ€™t pack the filets for another day or so before hitting the freezer. I know Iâ€™ve went 5 days maybe more, always good ice slush, the water in ice helps itâ€™s not like deer meat. Ice slush water gets inside the fish in their mouth etc. keeps them much colder. Iâ€™ve never had an issue foggy eyes or not. Fish in markets is way older.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

A friend of mine from grade school grew up to become a guide. I'm sure a lot of people from here know him. After graduation, but before he became a guide, he fished just about every day and often left the fish whole on ice for 3-4 days. We used to give him heck, and call him things that college kids call each other. But I also ate a lot of those fish at fish fries, and I have to say that none of them ever tasted any different from fresh caught fillets. Maybe he just dodged a lot of bullets, but it's definitely possible to keep them whole on ice that long. I would never do it, but it's possible.

One thing that's sort of been mentioned - it's important to keep them all beneath a top layer of ice. If you leave them on top, some will sink down - but there will be fish that stay above the ice. There is a significant temperature difference in the top side of those fish above the ice line. Any fish left that way, I would get gutted and gilled the first day.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

I usually keep fish on clean ice with the drain plug pulled for a max of a couple of days before filleting up. I have a few friends that have commercial fished and work in restaurants (1 a sushi chef). I was told that you can keep a saltwater fish fresh for up to a week if you do the following. Make sure Tre cooler is clean and drain plug is not restricted. Layer ice on the bottom of the cooler, lay fish in the swimming position and pack well with ice, make sure there is a good cap of ice on top, and ensure the cooler is shut good. I have done this a couple of times when I know a fish fry is coming up and I want to serve fresh fish...works awesome. You will have to re ice and re pack every three days. This was a non issue for me before since I lived a block from the fisheries and ice was free from my buddy that was a commercial guy. 
I have other friends that filet their fish, throw them in zip locks, and then throw either in a cooler full of ice or the fridge. This is a serious no-no to leave for more than a day. The plastic does not allow the fish to breath and it will cause the fish to sweat in addition to the secretion of moisture in the filets and this is why you see smelly juice in the base of the bag. I was guilty of this and have done this before I learned the error in my ways. My buddy Harold, who is a sushi chef and bad *** one in fact, recommended that if I was planning on keeping fish filets fresh to do the following. Ensure the filet is dry, wrap each filet in a piece of paper towel, either place the filet in a clean zip lock or wrap in plastic wrap, and place in either coldest part of fridge or pack in a cooler filled with ice. The paper towels will need to be changed out twice a day if in the zip lock or every 24 hrs in the cooler due to the sweating of the meat. I don't recommend you do this for more than 48 hrs since the fish will deteriorate due to exposure to oxygen. If you put the filets up to the light you will see the little veins turn from red to pink to brown to green and that there is spoiled smelly fish. Sorry for the lengthy response but I figured I'd pass on what works for me. Good luck...


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

I have gone 4 to 4-1/2 days on many occasions.. They still tasted great !!


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

If I catch them on Friday or Saturday they are cleaned by Sunday morning... I personally wouldn't go more than 48hrs without filet'ing them. Not worth it...


----------

